# Neeldhari Sikhs



## Astroboy (Feb 11, 2008)

*Neeldhari* (or the wearer of blue) is a term used to describe the Sikhs that wear the traditional Sikh free flowing turban called a *Chakuta* in Blue colour.
The Sikhs who wear the blue turban also wear a blue *Kamarkasa*
The Neeldhari Sikhs strongly believe in only one Living Guru, the *Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji* . Based on the Scriptures of the Living Guru there is a firm believe in the role that Saints or Sants play in our Daily Life.
The leading Most Prominent Saint of recent times was Sant Maharaj Kile Wale Ji who dedicated his life to the Simran of Wahe Guru.

YouTube - Gurbani Kirtan

YouTube - darshan mela and bachan of maharaj ji kile wale neeldhari


----------

